# Help, I think I'm saying my thoughts out loud



## jais (Sep 15, 2012)

I feel like I'm saying (sometimes even shouting) my thoughts out loud. I'm scared my neighbours can hear me and will laugh at me for it.

Even as I type this message, I feel like I'm saying it out loud and everyone can hear me.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like psychosis to me.


----------



## jais (Sep 15, 2012)

Steve300 said:


> Sounds like psychosis to me.


:| I have a huge knot in my stomach now..


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It might actually be OCD getting out of control. OCD can make you feel LIKE you're doing things you're not, and can make you worry about doing things you'd never really do, and can make you feel like you're going crazy. OCD is also an anxiety disorder, not a psychosis.

Another possibility is schizotypal personality disorder, though that's often something that's been with a person a long time and I'm not sure how long you've been feeling like this. People with this can have irrational thoughts and paranoia such as yours, but they merely feel LIKE such things are happening, not that they're REALLY happening. Again, it's not insanity.

It's definitely something you should seek some kind of help for in the off chance that there's more to it, but I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that you're going crazy, just yet.


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

I felt that way on psychedelics. Only I actually thought I was conversing with the people I was with. Sometimes I still still feel like people can hear my thoughts and I need to regulate what I think.

You obviously have a good grip on reality, you know that they are only thoughts, so I wouldn't get worked up about it. 

And maybe other people are receptive to our thoughts, the human mind is way more complex than we can possibly know.


----------



## Road (May 17, 2013)

Paranoia. Sometimes I repeatedly look out the windows just to make sure none of my neighbors are looking at me.


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually blurt out my thoughts
Once on a trip i was adding sugar to my coffee thinking about foolish things i did during previous trip
And i blurted out loudly 

I was feeling embarrassed luckily people didnt hear me as the kids were making noise around


----------



## clopez2 (Sep 2, 2015)

I feel the same way its embarrassing I don't mean what I think and I hate myself for it. its just not who I am. Its just I had people repeat word to word what I have thought but then my psychiatrist say thats its all in my head so I am stuck not knowing it sort of feel like a big joke is being played on me or people think I will lose it if they told me I have tried testing it with Recordings but I hear nothing and I have thought thing to see reactions and I feel like there reacting but the psychiatrist says its in my head so I feel for you I am going through the exact same thing here is something you can try even tho I can't do it myself just ignore it I know it hard like I said I can't ignore it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I always kind of considered this venting, depending on content.


----------

